# CPT 76705 vs 76700



## elalewine@gmail.com (Apr 19, 2013)

When coding for abdominal US of only 4 or 5 organs, would you code 76705 (ltd) with 4 units?  Or only the 76705?  Is it possible to bill 76700 with modifier 52?  This is new to our office, and wanting to make sure we get it correct the first time.  Thank you.


----------



## nettiejo6 (Apr 22, 2013)

A complete exam (76700) consists of liver, gallbladder, common bile duct, pancreas, spleen, kidneys, aorta and ivc.  Anything less than all of those is limited (76705) and would be reported only once.  It would be incorrect to report 76700 with a 52 modifier.


----------

